# 1953 scratch built Pawling RR station update



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Now that the golf season is over for me I did some work on my scratch built 1953 Pawling RR Station. This post I've added some waiting passengers. The project is almost complete. My next post will have photos of the full interior - waiting room, restroom, station master office, railroad REA office, diner, diner kitchen, upstairs apartment and Agway all furnished.

George


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That is really one fine looking station. Great job.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks mopac. Pawling had the largest station on the New York Central upper Harlem, NY division because it was the half way point between New York City and North Adams, MA where the trains originated. 

George


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2018)

Fabulous job on the station, George. Is it HO scale?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful! Wonderful craftsmanship!


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks Joe & tj. Although my layout is HO scale the station is O scale. I originally was going to display it on top of my helix but now because I also did the station's interior I've decided not to. It's going to be a separate display in my train room. 

George


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know, George. The scale is much too big for your HO setup. I think you should give the station away to a new, happy, willing home. It just so happens ... I have a little O layout!



Until then, ENJOY. Very nice work!

TJ


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

My 1953 Pawling station project is done. Here's some inside the station photos plus Coalman's Lumber.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice indeed. 
You did a great job on the station.

Magic


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks Magic it came out well. Back to my HO layout now until golf season rolls around again.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Beautiful!!! 
I am a newbie when it comes to scratch building (except for grammar school when me made simple structures out of cardboard and used straws as the logs.

Anyway, my question is this. I am building a station, and having problems with the roof angles. At the end of you station the roof line changes from front to back to side by side.

How do you figure the angle of the roof towards the side? I know I am not using the correct terminology, but I need all the help I can.
Thanks, Al


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Those Station interior photos are amazing. Incredible craftsmanship! Nice work!!!

TJ


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Really nice scratch build. Nice roof angles and interior.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks dooper, tjcruiser and Patrick. How I figured out the Roof Angles? I guess my forum name The Amazing Swal explains this. 
In the past when someone asked me how I did a magic trick I use to say I don't even know myself. Of course I really did but this time I can honestly say I don't even know myself. I did the roof a long time ago and I took a guess at the angles. I know my first guess wasn't right but my second was close enough to get the job done. 

George


----------

